# Wempe Luftwaffe watch for auction next weekend..



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

Just noticed this for auction next weekend with an estimate of £1500-£1600, It looks a beauty but my knowlege of 55mm Luftwaffe watches is severely limited!! :huh:

CLICKY

Overpriced or cheap as chips??!! :thumbs_up:

John


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just noticed this for auction next weekend with an estimate of £1500-£1600, It looks a beauty but my knowlege of 55mm Luftwaffe watches is severely limited!! :huh:
> 
> ...


 Hi John, you thinking of bidding? 

I know one similar with a Lange & Sohne movement recently went for £18k.

Suspect it maybe a come & buy me tempter price?

Thanks for posting.

Alan


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't know about the dial itself but the lume either on the markers or the hands is not the original one... Maybe the one on the hands might be original while the one on the markers not ?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My friend picked this up at auction a month or so ago for £1200 plus 20% commission, so estimate is probably not a million miles out . Having said that I did consider my mate got a bargain, it's a laco movement not a Lange though.

I would think the one coming up will probably be nearer 2.5k , just depends on the day I suppose.

Heres my friends one


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Karrusel said:


> Hi John, you thinking of bidding?
> 
> I know one similar with a Lange & Sohne movement recently went for £18k.
> 
> ...


 Hi Alan

If I bid anywhere near the reserve I think the wife would kill me in my sleep- At least twice!! :bash:

It said in the ad that it had a Thommen movement within :thumbsup:

John


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Just out of interest the estimate appears to of gone up , on Saleroom.com, now it is showing as est: £2500-£2800 maybe they read this thread


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

andyclient said:


> Just out of interest the estimate appears to of gone up , on Saleroom.com, now it is showing as est: £2500-£2800 maybe they read this thread


 Probably, that's why I'm always wary of showing pic's & quoting figures....you never know who's watching :yes:

Sad reflection of the world we live in I'm afraid!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Realised a hammer price of £1550 + comm etc , not to bad i'd of thought , anyone here get it ?


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

It looks fairly typical of the WWII Luftwaffe Aviator issues so I would be tempted to buy it for a collection if I was going for that type of thing but my interests are mainly 1980s onward although I have a few older watches e.g a 1950s IWC and an old Doxa pocket watch of uncertain age. Coming back to this watch there a a lot of images here of the various models made at the time https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=original+wwii+luftwaffe+watches&biw=1440&bih=706&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjd2oufjvvQAhXK2BoKHdTTDdkQ_AUICSgC


----------

